# Swirls to determine good or bad udder



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I was just told about this the other day. Can you really look at the hair swirls on a doelings back legs and tell if the udder will be even and high or low?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I have never heard of that, I can't imagine it would be true. 

I've had goats with craziest hair swirls and some goats with none at all, and it never seemed to determine/predict anything about udder or conformation.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

the lady who told me about it is a show judge and she said that's how she determines which does she keeps...supposedly the swirl is where the udder will start. If they are uneven then the udder will be uneven. I looked at my milkers and sure enough their udders start right at the swirl and one has an uneven udder and swirls are uneven. I just had never heard of it so I wasn't sure if anyone else had lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's really cool


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought it was interesting even if it has nothing to do with it ha


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Your does swirl looks like an owl.

I, also, have had some does with funky swirls or none at all.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just checks one of my does. She has uneven swirls and uneven udders


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Your does swirl looks like an owl.
> 
> I, also, have had some does with funky swirls or none at all.


Bahahaha it does haha! But according to her they all have a swirl or a hair laying different where the swirl should be....it's a strange theory lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Very interesting, I guess in future I'll have to keep a closer eye on my girls with swirls just to see!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

All mine are clipped, I'll have to look at yearlings! Sounds a little unusual!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm quite sure you need to find your girl's teats, and then go up until you find a cowlick-it's not the back leg hair, but the hair on the belly. 

Goats Rock, you will be able to see it, even when clipped. 

There was a thread on the forum about it-let me see if I can find it.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> I'm quite sure you need to find your girl's teats, and then go up until you find a cowlick-it's not the back leg hair, but the hair on the belly.
> 
> Goats Rock, you will be able to see it, even when clipped.
> 
> There was a thread on the forum about it-let me see if I can find it.


That would be great! Thanks!


----------

